# any info on a Harnell rod(blank)



## ironman172

for the rod builders.....any info on a Harnell 2 piece split grip rod 
model 804 9ft. 
medium 
1-267-390 
carboloy top 

Thanks in advance....I googled it and found a little info.....just wondering if the blank might be worth rebuilding....really the rod is in good condition for the older age


----------



## reelthrill

*Harnell*

Most Harnell rods were stiff, heavy, and very strong. Not sure about this one though.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF

I have a one piece Harnell, never been able to find much about it other than the factory burned and they quit making them. Or something to that effect. The one I have is about as stiff as a piece of galvanized pipe.


----------



## J.Sharit

they are highly prized amoung shark fishermen especially in 
so fla. It's one tough rod for sure. won't take long to sale it if you
don't want to fool with it...........jim


----------



## ironman172

Mine is kinda heavy, maybe due to the rubber 3 piece split grips...but the tip section is actually fairly limp....I think it might make a good pier rod, for throwing cig's or ly's...threadfins,....really does't need anything....the second guide is a little loose but no real big deal, it looks like it has a carbide guide tip on it....that use to be the guide back in the day....at least on my old Heddon mark 5??
A few pic's....and the last one is of the slightly loose guide....maybe fractured flex coat??


----------



## sailfish23

them rods have always been Bad A$$ IMHO! i wish i could get my hands on a 1 piece 9-10 ft rod for ling fishin on the pier...id say keep it if you have a use for it and rebuild it keep it forever! hey they might be collectors items one dayy


----------



## ironmansf

*Harnell 804 9' 2 piece.*

This model excels in Surf and Pier Fishing. I used one for years with a big Mitchell 400 Series salt water reel. Consistent 100 yard plus cast with 2 - 6 ounce lures or lead. Wanna sell it!

ironmansf:thumbup:


----------



## billfishhead

the 040 model is a sweet cobia stick.............i just might finish mine this year


----------

